# Murray Lawnmower



## Pseck (May 4, 2007)

Does anyone know how to tighten or replace the mower belt on the model 40507X8A? The drive belt is fine, but the blade will not engage when the lever is advanced.


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

Belt may look fine but may have stretched. Try replacing the belt. Get one that is recommended by mfg and see if it is smaller than the one you have.


----------



## Pseck (May 4, 2007)

*Belt*

I agree that the belt is stretched. Any description of how to change the belt?


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

Sorry, they are all likely different. I grew up taking things apart to see how they work. Thats how I would approach it. I may also look online ofr a instruction manual or parts diagram. If I couldn't find one I would just dive in. if you are not comfortable with that approach then take it to a repair shop.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

It is pretty impossible to describe how to change the belt in words.The simplest thing is to pay close attention to the routing of the old belt around the pullies, and follow it. You can probably find a copy of the owner's manuel on line, and look at the exploded parts views which will also help. I recently changed the belt on my 42 " Murray (don't know the model #). Lowered the cutting deck down to the ground to get as much working room as possible, bent the few sheet metal guides that help keep the belt from slipping out of the pully grooves away from the pully just enough to clear the belt, and followed the existing routing. Finding the manuel would definately be helpful however if you have to adjust the idler pully.

Be sure to get the proper belt, they are stocked at the big box stores .


----------



## prattd9 (May 23, 2007)

Pseck said:


> Does anyone know how to tighten or replace the mower belt on the model 40507X8A? The drive belt is fine, but the blade will not engage when the lever is advanced.


I have the exact same model and I can agree about after market belts. The part number for the belts are:

Motion Drive Belt: 37x87
Mower Drive Belt: 37x62

If you go to Murray's site and download the parts and maintenance manuals for the Model 40508X9 they are fairly close to the 40507X8 (the maintenance manual is exactly the same as for your mower for removing and adjusting the drive and mower belts). 

I still have the manual for mine and if you'd like you can e-mail me and I will gladly make a PDF copy of the 40507X8A manual.

http://www.murray.com/documents/ipl/40508X92H.pdf
http://www.murray.com/documents/OwnersManuals/F030733L.pdf


Also, this place has Murray OEM parts. I have used them a couple of times and have had no problems.

http://www.outdoordistributors.com/Murray/Murray_Search.html

If you want to order from Briggs & Stratton here is a link to their website.

http://www.briggspowershop.com/BriggsAndStratton/AdvancedSearch.aspx


----------



## prattd9 (May 23, 2007)

Sorry, my e-mail is [email protected].


----------



## fateful (Jul 16, 2011)

Pseck said:


> Does anyone know how to tighten or replace the mower belt on the model 40507X8A? The drive belt is fine, but the blade will not engage when the lever is advanced.


I had a booger of a time figure out how to adjust the drive belt and even after searching a mess of boards I wasn't coming up with a good instruction for the average Joe. Here's mine.

REMOVE THE MOWER DECK



Drop the deck to the leveling position 

Unhook the spring on the right side of the mower that's attached to the blade engage lever

Take off the locking pin on rod that attaches the front arm attachment of the mower deck and remove the long unthreaded bold

Take off the (2) locking pins that hold the deck up which secures it to the undercarriage of the riding mower. NOTE: You have to do this on both sides.

Carefully remove the belt from the from the front main pulley

{The deck should be fully released and ready to be slid out from under your lawn tractor]

Now for the fun part that will help with many of the slipping transmission issues people experience from a loose belt. ===============

There is a silver rod looking thing which connects to the mower on the right underside of the mower below the FORWARD/REVERSE pedal [look for the little kotter pin that holds this silver bar to the mower. There is a washer under it and a spring connected to it which runs to the back of the mower and attaches to a smaller spring. Your going to take the kotter pin out and remove the spring and washer and push it inside the hole gently. 

Now lay under the mower and you will see at the other end of that rod you just pushed in there is another kotter pin holding the other in on. Take that pin out and push the rod up to release it.

Now you can adjust the threaded deal on the front side. You need the threaded thing to adjust towards the rear of the mower. THIS IS TIGHTENING THE BELT UP.

Now put that rod back in. Re-attach everything just as you took it off and your back in business.

THIS IS THE SIMPLE INSTRUCTIONS. Just print this and look at it as you go. You'll get it. I wish you luck. It doesn't take all that long to do this and it could save you an expensive mower repair bill.


----------



## avsr (May 12, 2012)

My murray riding mower Mod: 387002x92a will not turn over. I have changed the battery and solenoid.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

AVSR you need to go back and add your own post not add to someone post.


----------

